# label making software



## busymakinsoap!

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post..... I've got lots of questions!

I'm gearing up for xmas, and have been working on a few B & B treats over the last few months - but I need some decent labels.  All I have at the moment is 'Word' - which is limited, and I don't want to pay anyone since flavours etc change all th time sooooo I'm looking at purchasing a label software programme, but I don't know where to begin!

I need something that does circular labels for lip balms and regular rectangle and squares to fit on my jars.  So it will also need to tie in with the pre - cut label sheets that I can purchase.

I'm pretty good with design and can figure out most programmes, so I'd prop like an advanced programme - does anyone have any recommendations?

Also - these are going to need to be pretty moisture resistant and in some cases water proof - do I need to get these printed professionally? The matt labels I tried didn't hold up (no surprises there), would gloss make a difference?

Geezz I'm having a nightmare with this.  I've jumped the gun and brought a lot of jars etc only to find that pre - cut labels don't come in the sizes I need and cutting circular labels by hand is not an option (although I did try!)

What does everyone else do? make it 100% yourself? or hire someone else to design? or design yourself and get someone to print?


----------



## IrishLass

I use Micosoft Office Publisher and do all my labels (and so much more) from design to print to waterproofing to cutting 100% all by myself. I make soap, lotions, body butters, perfumes and lip balms, and am able to make any size and shape label I want for _all_ my containers. I love the versatility and intuitiveness of Publisher. It's very easy to use for someone as computer challenged as I am, and I have a lot of fun with it. 

I work on a small scale, though, so I'm probably of no help to you. My 'customers' are my family and friends, and many times their friends- so it's no biggie for me to hand-cut and waterproof my own custom sized labels as needed. Hopefully someone who works on a much larger scale will chime in. 

If I worked on a much larger scale or decided to do shows, etc.., I know I would definitely have to re-think the way I do my labels because they do take some time and effort, even though I am pretty quick and handy with the scissors. I've thought about such things as maybe having to invest in a laser printer and designing them to fit on pre-cut, waterproof label sheets to save on time and labor, or else have them professionally done or something. But as it stands, my small-scale, exclusive 'clientelle', keeps me busy enough, so I don't do too much thinking about it at present.  


IrishLass


----------



## busymakinsoap!

thanks Irish Lass,

How do you water proof them yourself?  I can even think what would make them water proofed   

I have used publisher before, (before I needed labels) and found it to be good.  Does it have the option of using a preset label size thingy, or do you cut to suit? I have a craft cutting thing, but I cant cut a circle to save my life.

I have a printing contact that we use for my partners business, but I have this thing where I want to do EVERYTHING myself, it's rewarding, but frustrating at the same time.  I've just been browsing other websites and I have absolute label envy, I'm just not sure I can get the same look without some help


----------



## carebear

I use Avery Design Pro.  It's easy - and labels is what it does!


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Yes, you can download Avery (it's free) to work within your Word program.  :wink:


----------



## carebear

Avery Pro is not linked to Word as far as I know.  I don't have Word on my laptop but use Pro on it...


----------



## nattynoo

If you need designs to fit into a sticker (pre sized like avery or unistat)... you could make up the design in photoshop, publisher or something and then use MSword with the mailing part where you pick out the label size, insert image/ie your logo or whatever you designed in photoshop....I'm not very good at explaining.
Photoshop/photoshop elements/publisher are all good for doing that sort of thing. Photoshop rocks though, its what I have.
Now on thinking more here, I saw a link on youtube for making waterproof labels. I never actually watched it but vaguely remember seeing it there.
I'd be thinking laser would b better than inkjet... man those cartridges are expensive to refill though.
Also busy, have you ever used one of those sticker machines where you have the cutout ready, those circle cutters/punches are fun, then you wind it thru the sticker machine, instant stickers, clearly your imagination is the only limit with this method. I have a cricut machine that I love dearly and use the sticker winder for.
I have one similair to this.
http://main.cricut.com/shopping/detail- ... 0-123.aspx they do label cutting cardridges too. How cool would a cutout look tied to the top of the jar as an extra label saying something like "made with shea butter" 
xyron http://www.xyron.com/enUS/Categories/cr ... icker.html I love this thing!!
a few idea HTH....just thoughts from scrapbooking that could be useful for labeling. Clearly for smaller scale packaging.
Hope i didn't just ramble a whole lot of crap there...


----------



## busymakinsoap!

Thanks Carebear, I didnt realise Avery did a sticker download, I already have the precut stickers, but was just using Word and then changing the size in the mail bit.

The problem with Word is I can't layer the labels, like have a picture behind the wording without a whole lot of trouble, and then when I print them off, they wont line up properly.

Nattynoo - I would love to have photoshop - but soooo expensive, will look into it though, I do no how to use the mailing part in Word

I would so love one of those machines, I've looked at sticker machines but not sure which to buy - do they come with good design programmes? or are they more for printing?

This is harder than making the product  :roll:


----------



## nattynoo

I reckon the packaging is the hardest part.
Do you have publisher? Can you set up the label in publisher first then copy/insert the image onto the label once all the design/layering part is done?
Does the Averypro allow you to do thatsort of thing?
Are you talking about the cricut? If so it comes with cartridges that cut different shapes. I have the lacy labels (I think its called that) and I have figured out a couple of labels that the avery labels fit onto. So I cut a pretty cardboard tag then print out the avery label with the info and put it on. Bit of fart arseing around though.


----------



## BakingNana

I buy labels from Online Labels, which gives me access to their design program, Maestro.  Layering is no problem.  Online Labels has a ton of shapes, sizes, and styles.  This runs me from 8 cents to 21 cents per label.  I do lip balms, lotions, soaps, solid scents, bath bombs, salts, etc.  For soaps, though, I use Word in a 3-column format.  Layering is accomplished by using WordArt for the lettering.  I print on heavy paper and wrap the label around the bar, leaving the ends open (and sometimes shrink wrapping over that.)  The front of the label has my logo and soap name along with any art work.  Back has ingredients list, net weight, and contact info.  Using good quality paper, those labels run about 4 cents apiece for the paper, plus who-knows-what for the ink.  I print on a laser printer.  It's water resistant, but not waterproof.


----------



## busymakinsoap!

I downloaded the trial version of Publisher and have been tinkering with that today.  It is awesome, exactly what I was after and I can load any size stickers into it.  I even designed a logo!  and was able to save it as a photo so I can use it on web etc later on.

Thanks everyone


----------



## nattynoo

Oh thats terrific Busy. Publisher is fun. I'm glad you've found something thats working for you.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

carebear said:
			
		

> Avery Pro is not linked to Word as far as I know.  I don't have Word on my laptop but use Pro on it...



No, it's not Avery Design Pro but another Avery program which attaches itself to work in MS Word. I had it on my XP computer which poo'd itself and is now only good to be a boat anchor. I just checked and it's still available. I used to export the ingredients listing from Soap Maker to Word and then click on the Avery button and it would automatically print on the labels. It was very handy.

I've just looked at Avery Design Pro and downloaded it to my Mac and am playing with it but I'm finding it a bit tedious and difficult (could be because my head is full of snot).

I really, really miss Print Master Gold (which won't work on Mac or Windows 7).  :cry:

PS: just downloaded Avery Design Pro Lite onto my windows laptop and I like it. It's completely different to the Mac version.  Thanks CB.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> I downloaded the trial version of Publisher and have been tinkering with that today.  It is awesome, exactly what I was after and I can load any size stickers into it.  I even designed a logo!  and was able to save it as a photo so I can use it on web etc later on.
> 
> Thanks everyone



How long can you use it for BMS? Can you share the link please?  :wink:


----------



## busymakinsoap!

Bubbles, it was actually attached to my partners newish computer (didnt mean to say download)  It gives 23 free goes, each time you open a new file it is counted as one go, but you can make a label, save it, change the name/fragrance, save it again (under a new name) etc and as long as you dont open a new file it only counts as one (if you know what I mean).

It's a lot better than Word.  I did try the Avery pro, but all the measurements were in 2 - 5/8 inches etc and I gave up trying to covert to cm.

Publisher has Avery and Unistat etc and the version I have is in metric.

Here is a link for a trial of the 2010 version of Office which has publisher on it, I see you can also buy just publisher for $139 - which is pretty cheap

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/produ ... e%5FMonTry


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I used to have Publisher years ago and loved it. Thanks for the link BMS.  :wink:


----------



## srenee

OK.  So I got MS Publisher.  But I don't find many templates or labels shapes say for lotion bottles, etc.  Can someone give me an idea how they go about making a lotion bottle label using publisher?  I have 2007, maybe that's the problem.  I also have Printmaster, but again do not see label sizes or templates that can be used for soaps and jars or bottles.

I would like to do the printing on top of a design but doesn't work too well in Word or Printmaster, unless I am trying the wrong application.  

example of a label I would like to do:  my logo on top of a lavender background with the words Lavender Soap, or Lavender shampoo at bottom on top of the lavender background.

Did I just confused people worse?


----------



## srenee

*Labels for bottles jars, and soaps*

OK.  So I got MS Publisher.  But I don't find many templates or labels shapes say for lotion bottles, etc.  Can someone give me an idea how they go about making a lotion bottle label using publisher?  I have 2007, maybe that's the problem.  I also have Printmaster, but again do not see label sizes or templates that can be used for soaps and jars or bottles.

I would like to do the printing on top of a design but doesn't work too well in Word or Printmaster, unless I am trying the wrong application.  

example of a label I would like to do:  my logo on top of a lavender background with the words Lavender Soap, or Lavender shampoo at bottom on top of the lavender background.

Did I just confused people worse?


----------



## srenee

Don't know why that posted twice.  But anyway would love any tips on printing labels through MS Publisher.


----------



## LauraHoosier

I used Avery's DesignPro this week and while I can print the front of my cards great every time I start a new project (only way to do the backs of the cards) I get it all done, hit print, my letters get smooshed together and leave several spaces between words.  If I print instead of cancel it prints smooshed and messed up.  I'm giving up on it for the backs of the cards where I put my ingredients.  I can't hand write every tag either so I'm on the hunt for something that will work


----------



## srenee

I know the feeling.  I just can't afford to pay the pros just yet.


----------



## Scentapy

I design my labels at scrapblog.com which is actually a scrapbooking website.  It is free to join and they have hundreds of free stickers, backgrounds, fonts, frames, etc. Anyway... I go on there and design my labels and then save & download as a jpeg.  I then insert them into a word document in the size I need them and make a sheet that I can print when needed.  I have so many scents that what I did was I designed my lotion label and left a spot for inserting the scent.  When I am ready to print my word doc of lotion labels I insert a text box & add the scent and position it on the label.
I print on sticker paper and spray it with a can of waterproofing spray I purchased at Michaels (I forgot the name but can check my can later - I am in bed right now).  The spray is to preserve pics, etc for scrapbooking and works perfect for waterproofing.  I used to buy vinyl waterproof but the can is SOOOO much more cost effective.  I paid about $7 - $8 and it literally did hundreds of labels for me.
Hope this helps a bit!  Let me know if you want more help!


----------



## Scentapy

I should clarify...i don't use any of there stickers or backgrounds for my labels.  I just use it to make a shape, add my text & save as a pic.  You can upload your own images to incorporate in your labels.  I shouldn't suggest you use their graphics for commercial use because I don't know the legality of that.


----------



## srenee

Thanks for responding.  I'm going to be working hard on this today.  I need to dopet jar labels, lids and lotion bottle labels.  The hardest part was finding something that really popped out at you with a nice background and words bold on top (layering).  Also finding round or oval labels that fit jars.

I'll check into this today.  Thanks.


----------

